# What if you feel you might be poly



## AvalonChi (Apr 24, 2022)

I have had inklings I might be poly for a while. I am in a closed relationship so I could never act on it, but am pretty sure it is there. As a Christian, I have been taught it is morally wrong.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 24, 2022)

What is it exactly that makes you feel that way?


----------



## AvalonChi (Apr 25, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> What is it exactly that makes you feel that way?


I have even okay with being with another guy and my hubby


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 25, 2022)

Have you engaged in such activity or are they just thoughts? Adulterous thoughts are common in everyone, even the most prudent of us. What matters is whether we let them stick around. Judging from a faith based perspective, it's not wrong to be poly in general but it's a sin to act out on it. The sanctity of marriage is a vital part of the faith (the bible, the catechism (if you're Catholic like me) or some other religious texts might offer more insight on the matter) and the relationship between a wed couple is divine in nature and impossible to separate by man alone.  

     From a non-religious perspective, you have to ask yourself what motivates those sorts of feelings. Does your partner not satisfy you? Do you not satisfy your partner? What is it about others you find attractive that your husband lacks? Search your feelings and discover the meaning behind them. Then figure out whether taking such a path will be beneficial to your overall well being. 

    I'm Catholic personally, and I've long struggled with sexuality. I felt guilty for having any sort of attraction towards women, so I hooked myself on a fetish that's really wrecked my overall mental health. I kept making excuses but I can't imagine God would be satisfied with my current self even if I'm not breaking any explicit laws. Even if I look over my life with a rational mindset, my current sexual interests are leading me in a bad direction.  So at least from my experience, sexual desires aren't always a good thing or something to be pursued. It's up to you to make that decision.


----------



## AvalonChi (Apr 25, 2022)

You are right in that’s it is just some stupid thoughts and no I really am not going down that path. I think the evil one is just shaking me in his jaws right now with l the health issues going on. I love my husband and hurting him would be the worst thing. I think I just need to pray and consult with God.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 27, 2022)

AvalonChi said:


> As a Christian, I have been taught it is morally wrong.


The bible would have >50% of this forum stoned to death. I say make up your own mind about what is moral or not. At least then you'll be doing what you believe is right, rather than just following instruction because you're scared of god.

If you're having qualms about your religion and would like a sympathetic atheist / comparative religion enthusiast to talk to about it in complete confidence, drop me a message.

I was friends with a polyamorous group once. They were a little odd, but nice people by and large and generally very considerate about other people's feelings. The important parts are to be certain that sexual health is not neglected, proper precautions are taken to detect, prevent and control potential STIs and that nobody's feelings are hurt.


----------

